# Mandare



## Mole

Hello everyone
I would be extremely grateful if anyoune can decipher a phrase which was sent to me via a text message on my mobile telephone. I'm not sure if the sender is using full and fluent Italian or if they are using shortened words as most of us do on mobiles. I have run the message through a translation tool but with many varied results." mi ai mandato i cd" is the phrase I am struggling with.
Many thanks
Mole


----------



## Elisa68

Mole said:
			
		

> Hello everyone
> I would be extremely grateful if anyoune can decipher a phrase which was sent to me via a text message on my mobile telephone. I'm not sure if the sender is using full and fluent Italian or if they are using shortened words as most of us do on mobiles. I have run the message through a translation tool but with many varied results." mi hai mandato i cd" is the phrase I am struggling with.
> Many thanks
> Mole


 
It could be:
Did you send me the CDs? (Compact disk)
or
You sent me the CDs.

It depends whether there is a question mark.


----------



## Mole

Thanks Elisa.
There was no question mark so am I to assume that he is sending _*me*_ cd's or I have to send _*him*_ cd's, which begs another question. How do I say " What english music do you like and what would you like me to send?"
Many many thanks
Mole


----------



## Elisa68

I think that he expects you to send the CDs.

"Che tipo di musica inglese ti piace e cosa vorresti che ti mandassi?"


----------



## Mole

Elisa 
You are a star. Thankyou
Mole


----------



## Elisa68

Oh, thank you!!!


----------



## Mole

Dear Elisa
You're welcome!
How can I now ask him to " please text using full words and punctuation so that I can fully understand what you say"?....Without sounding like a teacher..(which I am!) I don't want to make the poor boy feel like he's in school again. Basically how can I say it in a cool way without sounding like a trota vecchia?!
Thanks
Mole


----------



## Alfry

poichè non conosco bene l'italiano potresti scrivermi, per favore, usando le parole intere e con la corretta punteggiatura, in modo che io possa capire bene cosa mi dici?

oppure

siccome non conosco bene l'italiano potresti, per favore, non accorciare le parole e usare la punteggiatura correttamente cosicchè io possa capire bene quello che mi dici?


----------



## Mole

Grazie Alfry
baci baci baci!
Talpa


----------



## Alfry

well, you are welcome, anyway if you write "siccome non conosco bene l'italiano..." and then don't make at least one error, your friend could not believe you


----------



## Mole

Thanks Alfry,
.....either that or he'll know I'm sat glued to my computer enlisting the help of kind intellectuals like Elisa and yourself!!!
Cheers
Mole 
Ps. How do I write " God I'm such a fraud?!!!"


----------



## Alfry

you are welcome

Dio, che truffatore che sono
cavolo, che imbroglione che sono.

ciao


----------



## Jana337

Mole said:
			
		

> Thanks Alfry,
> .....either that or he'll know I'm sat glued to my computer enlisting the help of kind intellectuals like Elisa and yourself!!!
> Cheers
> Mole
> Ps. How do I write " God I'm such a fraud?!!!"


Next time please open new threads for new questions. 

Jana


----------



## leenico

Alfry said:
			
		

> poichè non conosco bene l'italiano potresti scrivermi, per favore, usando le parole intere e con la corretta punteggiatura, in modo che io possa??? capire bene cosa mi dici?
> 
> oppure
> 
> siccome non conosco bene l'italiano potresti, per favore, non accorciare le parole e usare la punteggiatura correttamente cosicchè io possa capire bene quello che mi dici?


Alfry, è questo un sbaglio? Penso che questo doveve essere "posso." If it's not a mistake, then why do use the (a). feel free to trash what I have written.


----------



## Jana337

leenico said:
			
		

> Alfry, è questo un sbaglio? Penso che questo doveve essere "posso." If it's not a mistake, then why do use the (a). feel free to trash what I have written.


Non è un errore. Si usa il congiuntivo dopo "in modo che". Alfry poteva usare anche "affinché io possa", "perché io possa".

Jana


----------



## leenico

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Non è un errore. Si usa il congiuntivo dopo "in modo che". Alfry poteva usare anche "affinché io possa", "perché io possa".
> 
> Jana


Thanks Jana, I'm glad that someone as knowledgable as you is here to help us neophytes out. Being you didn't correct my Italian I am assuming it was written correctly. Yes? No?


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> Alfry, è questo un sbaglio? Penso che questo doveve essere "posso." If it's not a mistake, then why do use the (a). feel free to trash what I have written.


2 itty-bitty things:
un*o* sbaglio
dovev*a*


----------



## leenico

lsp said:
			
		

> 2 itty-bitty things:
> un*o* sbaglio
> dovev*a*


Ha ha. Thanks Lee. After you point it out it becomes crystal clear. If we persevere we will win. Right?  Lee


----------



## Silvia

Mole said:
			
		

> How can I now ask him to " please text using full words and punctuation so that I can fully understand what you say"?....Without sounding like a teacher..(which I am!)


 Scrivi chiaro, per favore! That's short and to the point!


----------



## Silvia

Mole said:
			
		

> Ps. How do I write " God I'm such a fraud?!!!"


 What were you referring to?


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> What were you referring to?


By sending complete Italian messages so accurately constructed they could never have been formed by Mole alone. He's responding to this amusing observation:


			
				alfry said:
			
		

> ...if you write "siccome non conosco bene l'italiano..." and then don't make at least one error, your friend could not believe you


----------



## Silvia

Ah capisco. Sto pensando alla parola giusta, ma non mi viene.

Intanto propongo infido, infingardo e disonesto. Truffatore si riferisce a truffa, quindi no. Imbroglione, se detto per scherzo, può andare. Ma dev'esserci un'altro termine, più slang.


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ah capisco. Sto pensando alla parola giusta, ma non mi viene.
> 
> Intanto propongo infido, infingardo e disonesto. Truffatore si riferisce a truffa, quindi no. Imbroglione, se detto per scherzo, può andare. Ma dev'esserci un'altro termine, più slang.


Avrei detto, un bel trucco. Va bene?


----------



## Silvia

Sì, però trucco si riferisce a una cosa, non una persona, a meno che non si parli di make up  (a meno che... scusa, non l'ho fatto apposta, mi è proprio uscito così!!!)


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> Sì, però trucco si riferisce a una cosa, non una persona, a meno che non si parli di make up  (a meno che... scusa, non l'ho fatto apposta, mi è proprio uscito così!!!)


I was going for the sense of it, more than the translation, però visto che insisti... I have more up my sleeve (still in the motif of trickery, get it ). Allora, cosa diresti di impostore oppure truffatore?


----------



## Silvia

No, impostore è pesante, truffatore forse... ma non è una parola che userei in questo contesto.


----------



## Elisa68

Forse _furfante _


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Forse _furfante _


Not quite IMHO. mischievous, roguish... not a fraud.

I go back to my first then, un bel trucco, which is not an exact translation of the sentence, but it's closest in its intention.


----------



## Silvia

Ed ecco che grazie a questo thread ho trovato la parola che cercavo!

La prima cosa che ho pensato leggendo il post è: Questo si dice barare! Perciò una frase col verbo barare va benissimo


----------



## Elisa68

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ed ecco che grazie a questo thread ho trovato la parola che cercavo!
> 
> La prima cosa che ho pensato leggendo il post è: Questo si dice barare! Perciò una frase col verbo barare va benissimo


 
I agree!


----------



## lsp

Yes, I agree, too!


----------

